# Hope I did not make a mistake...



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Was helping my son to buy a new car this week-end... He is 20... 
Came across a 2010 Camaro SS, 28K that we picked up for 25K... he pays for the note, insurance and gas... and tickets... I told him 2 tickets and the car is parked,... while he continues to pay for the note....
Sorry no pics...


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wrong forum. But, as long as he's paying for everything, I dont think you did anything wrong. The only thing I'm gonna disagree with is the tickets; if he were 16 getting help from you for gas or something I'd see it as reasonable, but since he's paying for everything (assuming this includes the insurance rate increase due to tickets), it should really be on him to be responsible enough to not get tickets.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

he agrees to park the car after 2 tics even though he pays for his car? I like to learn how you were able to get the upper hand with your son.


----------

